# 76ers have 18 pts and it's almost half time



## essbee

Pretty bad for a professional team. For all those that thought AI was such a detriment and loved Andre Miller thought i'd mention it. Everybody on this team seems JV to me.


----------



## roux

Gotta get AI the rock, he is a stud.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

New Jersey's heading the same way..

14 points with 8:30 remaining in the 2nd half.. shooting 23% with 6 TO's.


----------



## gi0rdun

Change Topic Title.

Sixers are down 4 with 3:18 to play in the 4th.


----------



## seifer0406

it'd be funny if they come back to win the game.


----------



## seifer0406

Should change the thread title to "Sixers outscores the Blazers by 18 points in the 4th quarter".


----------



## Basel

Sixers do win...end up with 92 points.


----------



## JuX

Wow lol.

Anything can happen.


----------



## TiMVP2

Another bad post from this dude.

And you ridicule my posts  

amazing job by the sixers.


----------



## Pioneer10

Basel57 said:


> Sixers do win...end up with 92 points.


:rofl:


----------



## DuMa

i swear you guys really know how to jinx teams


----------



## NeoSamurai

its not how you start, but how you end...


----------



## HB

I have been saying it for a while now, that Sixers team is not that bad. They play with a lot of energy


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

lol @ esbee


----------



## croco

HB said:


> I have been saying it for a while now, that Sixers team is not that bad. They play with a lot of energy


Good or mediocre teams usually don't fall behind by more than 20 points at home.


----------



## HB

I never said they were good, just not bad either

And are you sure about the good teams statement? The Mavs usually give the Spurs a tough time, having big leads against them


----------



## BEEZ

essbee said:


> Pretty bad for a professional team. For all those that thought AI was such a detriment and loved Andre Miller thought i'd mention it. Everybody on this team seems JV to me.


Do you even know who is on that team?


----------



## BEEZ

croco said:


> Good or mediocre teams usually don't fall behind by more than 20 points at home.


Not true


----------



## croco

BEEZ said:


> Not true


Again, depends on the definition of good, but you are right about mediocre.


----------



## TiMVP2

"....and essbee ran away from the thread, and never came back."


----------



## NewAgeBaller

essbee said:


> Pretty bad for a professional team. For all those that thought AI was such a detriment and loved Andre Miller thought i'd mention it. Everybody on this team seems JV to me.


:lol:


----------



## Ben

NeoSamurai said:


> its not how you start, but how you end...


Sums it up.
What a comeback.


----------



## gi0rdun

Make a thread like this come playoff time for the Rockets ok?


----------



## unluckyseventeen

HB said:


> I have been saying it for a while now, that Sixers team is not that bad. They play with a lot of energy


I've been talking them up for quite a while. Either Portland or Philly is going to make the playoffs this season. Hardly anybody agrees with me.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

croco said:


> Good or mediocre teams usually don't fall behind by more than 20 points at home.


Holy blanket statement, Batman!

That happens to almost every team at some point. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## TiMVP2

Seriously, he ran away.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

MDIZZ said:


> Seriously, he ran away.


Yeah, we get it.


----------



## Sliccat

croco said:


> Good or mediocre teams usually don't fall behind by more than 20 points at home.


The sixers are not "usually" falling behind by 20 points at home.

They're much better than their record shows. They opened with a monster schedule, but as things even out, look for about a 35 win season.


----------



## croco

Sliccat said:


> The sixers are not "usually" falling behind by 20 points at home.
> 
> They're much better than their record shows. They opened with a monster schedule, but as things even out, look for about a 35 win season.


I never said they are usually falling behind by 20 points at home, my point was that in general good teams don't tend to fall behind by 20 points at home. That doesn't imply anything besides that the Sixers are not a good team. Usually doesn't mean always or never.


----------



## Sliccat

croco said:


> I never said they are usually falling behind by 20 points at home, my point was that in general good teams don't tend to fall behind by 20 points at home. That doesn't imply anything besides that the Sixers are not a good team. Usually doesn't mean always or never.


exactly. The sixers don't tend to fall behind by 20 points at home. your statement doesn't imply anything.


----------



## f22egl

At least they held Gilbert Arenas to 0 points on Saturday...


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> I have been saying it for a while now, that Sixers team is not that bad. They play with a lot of energy


No they're still awful. Willie Green and Dalembert are two of the dumbest players in the NBA.


----------



## essbee

MDIZZ said:


> "....and essbee ran away from the thread, and never came back."


Not really *No insults*. I know you're still mad that I made fun of you for being a 12 year old white wannabe 2pac fan who has never played a sport in his life but you can't let that get you down.


----------



## essbee

BEEZ said:


> Do you even know who is on that team?


Sure do:

Andre Miller - Will never win in the NBA but people who dont watch him will see he has nice stat games and think he's better than he really is.. Average point guard who shoots a nice percentage but doesn't run a variety of plays very well.
Samuel Dalembert - Still seems nervous every time he gets the ball unless it's a layup or put back. Some of the worst footwork in the league other than D. Diop who's now in Dallas and moves just as poorly as he did in Cleveland.
Willie Green - Still a bad decision maker who doesn't really understand the pace of the game around him.
Iguodola - Easily their best player but still disappears for long stretches.
Reggie Evans - Per minute rebounding machine and one of the worst offensive players in the NBA today.
Kevin Ollie - I'm amazed he's still in the league.
Kyle Korver - 6-7 or 8 guy who can't outrebound my mother. No toughness



That's a JV team.


----------



## essbee

MDIZZ said:


> Seriously, he ran away.


Or maybe I hadn't posted on the boards since Friday night when I made the thread. 

Click on username, click on "find posts by essbee" and look at the times and dates. I know that thinking before you post isn't your strength but until it is your best option might be to just skip the posting part. Lemme know if you need to have anything else explained to you, like shoe tying or something equally complicated.


----------



## seifer0406

essbee said:


> Not really moron. I know you're still mad that I made fun of you for being a 12 year old white wannabe 2pac fan who has never played a sport in his life but you can't let that get you down.


Good come back against a 12 year old.


----------



## TiMVP2

essbee said:


> Not really moron. I know you're still mad that I made fun of you for being a 12 year old white wannabe 2pac fan who has never played a sport in his life but you can't let that get you down.


:lol: insulting me by calling me white? oh no! I'm not all white, genius. Wannabe 2pac fan? yeah, i only wear the hat cuz i think the name 2pac is a cool name, and it looks good on a hat, i've never heard a single 2pac song in my life. Never played a sport in my life? how do u think i got here?


----------



## TiMVP2

essbee said:


> Or maybe I hadn't posted on the boards since Friday night when I made the thread.
> 
> Click on username, click on "find posts by essbee" and look at the times and dates. I know that thinking before you post isn't your strength but until it is your best option might be to just skip the posting part. Lemme know if you need to have anything else explained to you, like shoe tying or something equally complicated.


explain to me what you were trying to accomplish by calling me white? i mean damn, you always say **** about racism, why is it necessary to point out a race of mine, if you dont like racism? I mean you shouldnt be generalizing ppl because of their race... one of ur first threads was about white dudes getting better treatment in all sports.....


and do i need to explain to you how to look a little to the left and see the age part? or was that supposed to be an insult by saying im 12? another great one


----------



## NewAgeBaller

oohh things are getting intensse!!


----------



## R-Star

Do have to agree about calling him white and insinuating he cant listen to Pac because of it. I used to listen to rap in junior high and high school. What the **** essbee.


----------



## essbee

MDIZZ said:


> explain to me what you were trying to accomplish by calling me white? i mean damn, you always say **** about racism, why is it necessary to point out a race of mine, if you dont like racism? I mean you shouldnt be generalizing ppl because of their race... one of ur first threads was about white dudes getting better treatment in all sports.....
> 
> 
> and do i need to explain to you how to look a little to the left and see the age part? or was that supposed to be an insult by saying im 12? another great one


I'm saying you're another wannabe who ever has any idea what he's talking about but never shuts up. Any more stupid questions
'


----------



## essbee

MDIZZ said:


> explain to me what you were trying to accomplish by calling me white? i mean damn, you always say **** about racism, why is it necessary to point out a race of mine, if you dont like racism? I mean you shouldnt be generalizing ppl because of their race... one of ur first threads was about white dudes getting better treatment in all sports.....
> 
> 
> and do i need to explain to you how to look a little to the left and see the age part? or was that supposed to be an insult by saying im 12? another great one


Are you still confused about me "running away from the thread" despite being in LA all weekend? There's no way you're 14 unless you've been home schooled.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> Do have to agree about calling him white and insinuating he cant listen to Pac because of it. I used to listen to rap in junior high and high school. What the **** essbee.


You'll get over it. I'm sure tons of 10 year old white kids identify with Pac and the things he's talking about.


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> You'll get over it. I'm sure tons of 10 year old white kids identify with Pac and the things he's talking about.


Im sure with being shot, going to jail, ect, you also identify quite a bit with the lyrics.


Oh wait, you identify because you're black but havent gone through almost anything he rapped about other than being the same skin color? Oh, yea..............


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Sure do:
> 
> Andre Miller - Will never win in the NBA but people who dont watch him will see he has nice stat games and think he's better than he really is.. Average point guard who shoots a nice percentage but doesn't run a variety of plays very well.
> Samuel Dalembert - Still seems nervous every time he gets the ball unless it's a layup or put back. Some of the worst footwork in the league other than D. Diop who's now in Dallas and moves just as poorly as he did in Cleveland.
> Willie Green - Still a bad decision maker who doesn't really understand the pace of the game around him.
> Iguodola - Easily their best player but still disappears for long stretches.
> Reggie Evans - Per minute rebounding machine and one of the worst offensive players in the NBA today.
> Kevin Ollie - I'm amazed he's still in the league.
> Kyle Korver - 6-7 or 8 guy who can't outrebound my mother. No toughness
> 
> 
> 
> That's a JV team.



Agree with most of that, although I think Miller would get a lot of respect if he was playing for a team like Miami or if the Celtics could somehow get him. And I think Korver would be good backing up the 2-3 on a team that needs some outside shooting. But he in no way should be considered one of a teams better players. 

The Sixers stink.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> Im sure with being shot, going to jail, ect, you also identify quite a bit with the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you identify because you're black but havent gone through almost anything he rapped about other than being the same skin color? Oh, yea..............


Right, because all he talked about was getting shot.. Oh wait he did talk about being black quite a bit. Oh yeah...


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Right, because all he talked about was getting shot.. Oh wait he did talk about being black quite a bit. Oh yeah...


No one exept someone who is black could ever understand what hes trying to say though, as no one other than a black guy has gone through tough times.

I own a The Fray CD. Unless you like crying over girls, piano's and sleeping with a blankey, you cant listen to it, otherwise you're just being a wannabe. 


If you like the music too bad. Cant listen to it unless you have a deep spiritual connection to whats being said.




Bull****.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> No one exept someone who is black could ever understand what hes trying to say though, as no one other than a black guy has gone through tough times.
> 
> I own a The Fray CD. Unless you like crying over girls, piano's and sleeping with a blankey, you cant listen to it, otherwise you're just being a wannabe.
> 
> 
> If you like the music too bad. Cant listen to it unless you have a deep spiritual connection to whats being said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull****.


Like I said you'll get over it. I'm sure Mdizz listened to Pac's plight and really felt what he was saying and his world's been changed ever since like every other 11 year old with internet access.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Agree with most of that, although I think Miller would get a lot of respect if he was playing for a team like Miami or if the Celtics could somehow get him. And I think Korver would be good backing up the 2-3 on a team that needs some outside shooting. But he in no way should be considered one of a teams better players.
> 
> The Sixers stink.


Do you mention Miami in every goddamn thread these days? Sooner or later you are going to have to watch at least one game if you keep this up.


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Like I said you'll get over it. I'm sure Mdizz listened to Pac's plight and really felt what he was saying and his world's been changed ever since like every other 11 year old with internet access.



Or he just likes Pacs music.


Either that, or anyone who listens to rap is pretending to be black. I used to paint my whole face with black mascara when I popped in EPMD, but thats just how I roll.


----------



## R-Star

adam said:


> Do you mention Miami in every goddamn thread these days? Sooner or later you are going to have to watch at least one game if you keep this up.


You're telling me with a straight face that Miami wouldnt be better off with Miller running the point?

Maybe we should watch a game together. You can point out to me how great of a job JWill and Smush are doing, because Im having a hard time seeing it.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> Agree with most of that, although I think Miller would get a lot of respect if he was playing for a team like Miami or if the Celtics could somehow get him. And I think Korver would be good backing up the 2-3 on a team that needs some outside shooting. But he in no way should be considered one of a teams better players.
> 
> The Sixers stink.


Everybody would look good on the celts right now. There's going to be a clear pattern to andre miller's career. A team will like him at first, get tired of him, realize all the things he can't do and then trade him over and over again. He'll play for 6 or 7 teams by the time he's done. Dalembert is the most athletic of the current crop of moronic big men in the NBA. he's just lucky enough to be playing where no one cares. He'll get his stats only because the league is so mediocre.


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Everybody would look good on the celts right now. There's going to be a clear pattern to andre miller's career. A team will like him at first, get tired of him, realize all the things he can't do and then trade him over and over again. He'll play for 6 or 7 teams by the time he's done. Dalembert is the most athletic of the current crop of moronic big men in the NBA. he's just lucky enough to be playing where no one cares. He'll get his stats only because the league is so mediocre.



Used to have high hopes for Sammy. Any chances of him picking up some confidence and basketball IQ are long gone now though.

Outside of Denver, Millers never been on a half decent team though. And even then they werent the team they are now. Cant say I blame anyone for putting the label of career loser on him though. I think he could do good on a team with superstars though. No one would expect anything but for him to pass the ball.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> You're telling me with a straight face that Miami wouldnt be better off with Miller running the point?
> 
> Maybe we should watch a game together. You can point out to me how great of a job JWill and Smush are doing, because Im having a hard time seeing it.


JWill was a starting point guard on a championship team. JWill led the league in assist to turnover and had offensive explosions that won playoff games for us. That's something Andre Miller could never do. No team with Miller starting will ever win a championship. Dre would never go 10-10 in the Conference Finals game 5 against Detroit. Don't even suggest that stat padding scrub to me. I remember the year the Clippers were a fun and respectable team with tons of chemistry and they traded for Miller thinking that he was the league's leading assist man and what they got was a scrub and a team that missed the playoffs by 1 game went on to become one of the league's worst teams.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> Or he just likes Pacs music.
> 
> 
> Either that, or anyone who listens to rap is pretending to be black. I used to paint my whole face with black mascara when I popped in EPMD, but thats just how I roll.


Or just acted tougher after you listened to it because you made it feel gangsta.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> You're telling me with a straight face that Miami wouldnt be better off with Miller running the point?
> 
> Maybe we should watch a game together. You can point out to me how great of a job JWill and Smush are doing, because Im having a hard time seeing it.


By his own admission didn't he say that he was wearing a 2Pac hat because he liked the name 2Pac? Sounds like a poser to me. That's like a white kid wearing a Malcolm X shirt just to feel part of something.


----------



## R-Star

adam said:


> JWill was a starting point guard on a championship team. JWill led the league in assist to turnover and had offensive explosions that won playoff games for us. That's something Andre Miller could never do. No team with Miller starting will ever win a championship. Dre would never go 10-10 in the Conference Finals game 5 against Detroit. Don't even suggest that stat padding scrub to me. I remember the year the Clippers were a fun and respectable team with tons of chemistry and they traded for Miller thinking that he was the league's leading assist man and what they got was a scrub and a team that missed the playoffs by 1 game went on to become one of the league's worst teams.



Darrel Armstrong is one of the fastest players in the league. There isnt a point guard out there who can out hustle him. He'll give you quality minutes on both ends of the court.

See how fun it is to live in the past? Darrel Armstrong sucks. JWill started point on a team that had DWade blowing up and turning into a superstar, and a Shaq who was out to prove something after getting exiled by Kobe. You could have thrown Travis Best in there as your starting point and still ended with the same conclusion. JWills days of being a top 15 point are long gone. And no, hes not a better point guard right now than Miller.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Darrel Armstrong is one of the fastest players in the league. There isnt a point guard out there who can out hustle him. He'll give you quality minutes on both ends of the court.
> 
> See how fun it is to live in the past? Darrel Armstrong sucks. JWill started point on a team that had DWade blowing up and turning into a superstar, and a Shaq who was out to prove something after getting exiled by Kobe. You could have thrown Travis Best in there as your starting point and still ended with the same conclusion. JWills days of being a top 15 point are long gone. And no, hes not a better point guard right now than Miller.


This is so asinine that I'm a fool for even responding to it. JWill spreads the floor, runs the uptempo game for our fastbreak offense, and led the league in assist to turnover. You could not have thrown Travis Best out there because he can't shoot or pass and is a complete scrub. Much like Andre Miller. Except Travis Best doesn't disguise it with meaningless stats.


----------



## R-Star

adam said:


> By his own admission didn't he say that he was wearing a 2Pac hat because he liked the name 2Pac? Sounds like a poser to me. That's like a white kid wearing a Malcolm X shirt just to feel part of something.


Yea, hearing "The name 2Pac is coolz" kind of takes away from any point I ever had.

Ask essbee, Im R-Star, the racialy awkward white guy from Canada. I highly doubt hes suprised at my posts. They're to be expected.


----------



## R-Star

adam said:


> This is so asinine that I'm a fool for even responding to it. JWill spreads the floor, runs the uptempo game for our fastbreak offense, and led the league in assist to turnover. You could not have thrown Travis Best out there because he can't shoot or pass and is a complete scrub. Much like Andre Miller. Except Travis Best doesn't disguise it with meaningless stats.


Best had a couple good years in Indy.

Personal opinion, but I think Miller at this point in time would be a better fit for the heat than JWill.


----------



## essbee

The heat need a Brevin Knight type


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Or just acted tougher after you listened to it because you made it feel gangsta.


EPMD or Pac? I dont think EPMD ever made me feel to gangsta. 

I used to go to the playground and beat up grade school kids after listening to Pac though.


----------



## Adam

I'm not trying to pick at you man, but seriously, if I had to pick the worst fit for the Heat's starting point from any other starting point in the league I think that Miller might be my first choice. He has made like 10 3's in the past 3 years. I just looked it up and JWill attempted more than half as many 3's Miller has taken for his entire career during our one championship year. Where is the floor spacing for Shaq and Wade going to come from with Miller?


----------



## R-Star

That year you guys had a lot better outside shooting though. Floor spacing for Shaq cant be put only on JWills shoulders.


----------



## essbee

adam said:


> I'm not trying to pick at you man, but seriously, if I had to pick the worst fit for the Heat's starting point from any other starting point in the league I think that Miller might be my first choice. He has made like 10 3's in the past 3 years. I just looked it up and JWill attempted more than half as many 3's Miller has taken for his entire career during our one championship year. Where is the floor spacing for Shaq and Wade going to come from with Miller?


He'll do a nice job of bringing it up slowly and backing his man down from near the three point line though. If you need somebody to do that and make your other players shoot with 3 seconds left on the clock Miller is the man for you.


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> The heat need a Brevin Knight type


If they could swing a Bibby trade I think they'd be in good shape too.


----------



## Adam

R-Star said:


> Best had a couple good years in Indy.
> 
> Personal opinion, but I think Miller at this point in time would be a better fit for the heat than JWill.


He doesn't run (one of the slowest points with literally no quickness), he doesn't shoot threes, and we don't run any backdoor screens for lobs. I see zero way he could help us. He has free reign on probably the worst team in the league and is still putting up worse stats than JWill who doesn't have Wade yet.


----------



## R-Star

adam said:


> He doesn't run (one of the slowest points with literally no quickness), he doesn't shoot threes, and we don't run any backdoor screens for lobs. I see zero way he could help us. He has free reign on probably the worst team in the league and is still putting up worst stats than JWill who doesn't have Wade yet.


He put up better stats on a worse team in Clevland where Lamond Murray was the main offensive weapon. I have to think he just doesnt care right now. Hes playing on a **** team, and no matter how good he plays, guys not going to make the playoffs.


----------



## R-Star

Plus, I just dont like JWill. I've seen him in interviews. One time he acted like he was going to beat up a reporter, then waited for someone to hold him back, then looked and sounded in his high pitch street thug of a voice that he was going to cry.

I bet he wears a 2Pac hat. I'd bet $50 on it.


----------



## Adam

essbee said:


> He'll do a nice job of bringing it up slowly and backing his man down from near the three point line though. If you need somebody to do that and make your other players shoot with 3 seconds left on the clock Miller is the man for you.


He's really a genius if you think about it. His style guarantees that his team's shot be one off of his pass and without making a move past the defender because there's no time left on the clock. He made a career and 60+ mill out of it. Hurray for padded assists and GM's who love their boxscores.


----------



## essbee

R-Star said:


> He put up better stats on a worse team in Clevland where Lamond Murray was the main offensive weapon. I have to think he just doesnt care right now. Hes playing on a **** team, and no matter how good he plays, guys not going to make the playoffs.


Much like Marbury he'll put up perfectly fine stats when he's on bad teams because he's not good enough to adjust his style to a variety of plays/situations the way those kind of guys would HAVE to if they were on a winning team. When you're on an awful team you can coem up the court and drive or take forever with the ball because you're not good enough to have other guys on the floor who demand the ball. It's not a coincidence that guys like Miller and Marbury lose all the time AND it's not a coincidence that while on those bad teams they have some nice stats. It doesn't mean they're good players..


----------



## essbee

adam said:


> He's really a genius if you think about it. His style guarantees that his team's shot be one off of his pass and without making a move past the defender because there's no time left on the clock. He made a career and 60+ mill out of it. Hurray for padded assists and GM's who love their boxscores.


lol

I'm trying to think of a list of guys who dominate the rock in that fashion but have ZERO quickness. Usually it's a guy like AI who does it so he can break down the defender, with Miller I think he's just too exhausted from running and wants to catch his breath or something. Doc Rivers at the end of his career is the last guy I can remember who did that **** as much as Miller does.


----------



## R-Star

essbee said:


> Much like Marbury he'll put up perfectly fine stats when he's on bad teams because he's not good enough to adjust his style to a variety of plays/situations the way those kind of guys would HAVE to if they were on a winning team. When you're on an awful team you can coem up the court and drive or take forever with the ball because you're not good enough to have other guys on the floor who demand the ball. It's not a coincidence that guys like Miller and Marbury lose all the time AND it's not a coincidence that while on those bad teams they have some nice stats. It doesn't mean they're good players..


I think Miller got the majority of those assists because the guys in Clevland couldnt create their own shots.

I do see what you're saying though. But Millers never had a shot at a great team, so Im not going to count him out just yet. As long as all his job is is to pass, I think he'd do ok.


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> No they're still awful. Willie Green and Dalembert are two of the dumbest players in the NBA.


Dalembert started playing ball late, he will never truly _get it_. But he is a solid rebounder and shot blocker. As long as he is not out there dominating the ball, he is a positive.


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> Sure do:
> 
> Andre Miller - Will never win in the NBA but people who dont watch him will see he has nice stat games and think he's better than he really is.. Average point guard who shoots a nice percentage but doesn't run a variety of plays very well.
> Samuel Dalembert - Still seems nervous every time he gets the ball unless it's a layup or put back. Some of the worst footwork in the league other than D. Diop who's now in Dallas and moves just as poorly as he did in Cleveland.
> Willie Green - Still a bad decision maker who doesn't really understand the pace of the game around him.
> Iguodola - Easily their best player but still disappears for long stretches.
> Reggie Evans - Per minute rebounding machine and one of the worst offensive players in the NBA today.
> Kevin Ollie - I'm amazed he's still in the league.
> Kyle Korver - 6-7 or 8 guy who can't outrebound my mother. No toughness
> 
> 
> 
> That's a JV team.



Do you watch the team or did you just read up on their roster and make a quick write-up? Because if you do watch the team, surely you would know that Carney, Young, Jason Smith and Louis Williams have made guys like Green expendable. Lol @ Kevin Ollie being on your list, the guy is on the for moral support and a candidate for the IR list. The Sixers dont count on him at all


----------



## NewAgeBaller

lol anutha miami thread?

as for PG's for the heat tho,

Bibby > J.will > Miller > Knight (mainly becoz miller > knight)


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Do you watch the team or did you just read up on their roster and make a quick write-up? Because if you do watch the team, surely you would know that Carney, Young, Jason Smith and Louis Williams have made guys like Green expendable. Lol @ Kevin Ollie being on your list, the guy is on the for moral support and a candidate for the IR list. The Sixers dont count on him at all


Yeah I do actually. I was in West philly for 3 days recently and all my friends did was talk about the Iggles and 6ers. And I've watched them since then, they're just a dumb team that plays really hard in a mediocre league. In any other era they'd be winless.

Green is expendable huh? So he's not STARTING? He isn't overpaid and another example of King's horrible talent recognition? Those were the names off the top of my head. But since we're just making unfounded claims as we go along:

Carney, Young, Jason Smith and Louis Williams? Do you actually watch the team or did you not know that none of those players are making significant contributions to this point in the season? You can find tons of guys around the league that average 7 or 8 pts a game for a squad.


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Dalembert started playing ball late, he will never truly _get it_. But he is a solid rebounder and shot blocker. As long as he is not out there dominating the ball, he is a positive.


thanks, that's almost a word for word rephrasing of me saying that he's the most athletic of the current crop of moronic big men.


----------



## essbee

NewAgeBaller said:


> lol anutha miami thread?
> 
> as for PG's for the heat tho,
> 
> Bibby > J.will > Miller > Knight (mainly becoz miller > knight)


Can't help it, they're an interesting team to talk about.


When he was out here I was still going to a bunch of clippers games and seriously... he just isn't very good. I couldn't identify from a single player that was made better by him being on the team as opposed to anybody else who could dribble a basketball.


----------



## HB

No need to argue with someone who has already made his mind up. Obviously by starting this thread you had some sort of agenda against the Sixers.


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> No need to argue with someone who has already made his mind up. Obviously by starting this thread you had some sort of agenda against the Sixers.



And obviously you were offering a complex basketball debate with your high-handed "do you even watch the team" nonsense. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## HB

Well you continually stress they are a JV team. You made this ridiculous thread about them having 18pts before halftime and how they are a disgrace to basketball. Did you even acknowledge the fact that they won that game because they played ridiculously well? All I see you doing is huffing and puffing against people who challenged your ridiculous thread


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Well you continually stress they are a JV team. You made this ridiculous thread about them having 18pts before halftime and how they are a disgrace to basketball. Did you even acknowledge the fact that they won that game because they played ridiculously well? All I see you doing is huffing and puffing against people who challenged your ridiculous thread


They played very hard in the 2nd half and came back to win. Do you have any more in depth analysis proving that I haven't watched the team play? Because you know.. that would seem to be "ridiculous" to retreat to some retarded "you must not watch them play if you don't agree with me but I'm going to act outraged when you don't kiss my *** in response" garbage.

Their 1st half was some of the worst basketball in the history of the NBA.


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> They played very hard in the 2nd half and came back to win. Do you have any more in depth analysis proving that I haven't watched the team play? Because you know.. that would seem to be "ridiculous" to retreat to some retarded "you must not watch them play if you don't agree with me but I'm going to act outraged when you don't kiss my *** in response" garbage.
> 
> Their 1st half was some of the worst basketball in the history of the NBA.


The fact that you think Carney, Young and Smith are not making significant contributions to the team is enough to know that you arent paying attention to the team. Smith and Young especially have looked like they might be solid players with time. We are talking about rookies here 'ya know'


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> The fact that you think Carney, Young and Smith are not making significant contributions to the team is enough to know that you arent paying attention to the team. Smith and Young especially have looked like they might be solid players with time. We are talking about rookies here 'ya know'


I understand. If they look like they "might" "eventually" be "solid players" then clearly they've made Willie Green expendable. I don't know what I was thinking. Again, humbled by your analysis.

out of curiosity do you disagree that Willie Green is garbage?


----------



## HB

Not really fond of Green, but King is paying for his mistake right now. They are paying the guy big bucks, theres no point sitting him on the bench.


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Not really fond of Green, but King is paying for his mistake right now. They are paying the guy big bucks, theres no point sitting him on the bench.


King is always paying any of the dozens of mistakes he's made.

Do you disagree that Kyle Korver is a horrible rebounder and lacks mental toughness and is largely a one dimensional player?


----------



## HB

Dont know what you mean by 'lacks mental toughness' but yeah he is a one dimensional player, who happens to be one of the best shooters in the game. Send him to a team with a dominant low post scorer, and his numbers will sky


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Dont know what you mean by 'lacks mental toughness' but yeah he is a one dimensional player, who happens to be one of the best shooters in the game. Send him to a team with a dominant low post scorer, and his numbers will sky


I mean that rebounding takes a certain mentality that he lacks much like Peja etc.
Unfortunately he's not on a team with a dominant low post scorer so his potential new team in a trade is irrelevant to the discussion isn't it? After all you're taking umbrage with my insulting the current 76ers team, so saying he'd be better if he were on another team only makes my point for me.

For reference, you admitted that Dalembert will never be a dominant low post scorer, and we are in fact talking about the current assembled talent on that team.

Do you disagree that Ollie is awful and only on the team because he has an expiring contract and probably won't even be part of the rotation in the event of an injury?


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> I mean that rebounding takes a certain mentality that he lacks much like Peja etc.
> Unfortunately he's not on a team with a dominant low post scorer so his potential new team in a trade is irrelevant to the discussion isn't it? After all you're taking umbrage with my insulting the current 76ers team, so saying he'd be better if he were on another team only makes my point for me.
> 
> For reference, you admitted that Dalembert will never be a dominant low post scorer, and we are in fact talking about the current assembled talent on that team.
> 
> Do you disagree that Ollie is awful and only on the team because he has an expiring contract and probably won't even be part of the rotation in the event of an injury?


Whats this guy trying to do? Lol breakdown the whole team for me :laugh: How many minutes as Ollie played this season? Why do you act like he is an integral part of the team? He is not going to play any significant minutes for the team.

Dalembert may never be a dominant low post scorer, but he brings rebounding, shot blocking and athleticism to the team. What else do you want from a big? We arent talking Dwight Howard here.

Physical limitations are probably the biggest reason as to why Korver is a poor rebounder, not because of his mental fortitude. After all this is a guy that has no problem taking big shots, and making them for that matter


----------



## unluckyseventeen

God essbee, is it possible for you to converse with anybody without instigating a fight? I have you on ignore and can still tell when you're whining and complaining, or insulting somebody about something that doesn't even matter.

Why are you even on these forums if you can't argue intelligently? Everything is laced with an insult.

Seems to me that somebody needs anger management classes or something. Just give it up. You're making yourself look ridiculous with every consecutive message of "This message is hidden because essbee is on your ignore list."


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Whats this guy trying to do? Lol breakdown the whole team for me :laugh: How many minutes as Ollie played this season? Why do you act like he is an integral part of the team? He is not going to play any significant minutes for the team.
> 
> Dalembert may never be a dominant low post scorer, but he brings rebounding, shot blocking and athleticism to the team. What else do you want from a big? We arent talking Dwight Howard here.
> 
> Physical limitations are probably the biggest reason as to why Korver is a poor rebounder, not because of his mental fortitude. After all this is a guy that has no problem taking big shots, and making them for that matter


There have been plenty of guys with almost no physical ability who still have rebounded so you're wrong. When did I say integral part of the team ?I said he wouldn't be a part of the regular rotation even if an injury occured. If you're going to respond to the posts please read them first. 

It sounds like you don't disagree with the assessment but then get mad when I go into detail after whining that I had an "agenda." What do you want exactly? YOu aren't offering much in the way of counterpoints.


----------



## HB

Why would I get mad? The Sixers arent even on my top 10 favorite list. I just wondered why you started this thread, only to disappear when they won, and then of course reappear to start calling names


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Why would I get mad? The Sixers arent even on my top 10 favorite list. I just wondered why you started this thread, only to disappear when they won, and then of course reappear to start calling names


Did you read the thread where that question was answered? I was in LA Friday night and saturday and came back sunday and posted in the thread. That question was already answered. You indicated I didn't watch the team, then when I told you why I thought the roster was terrible you started making excuses for players like saying Kyle Korver can't rebound because of physical limitations and how it's okay that Dalembert is a moron because he's used to playing soccer.

Do you plan to counter any of the points about their roster or is this all you have to offer?


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> Did you read the thread where that question was answered? I was in LA Friday night and saturday and came back sunday and posted in the thread. That question was already answered. You indicated I didn't watch the team, then when I told you why I thought the roster was terrible you started making excuses for players like saying Kyle Korver can't rebound because of physical limitations and how it's okay that Dalembert is a moron because he's used to playing soccer.
> 
> Do you plan to counter any of the points about their roster or is this all you have to offer?


Counter? Your the one who thinks they are a JV team. I am not saying they are world beaters, just saying they play hard and arent as terrible as you make them out to be. Thats my arguement.

Lol @ making excuses for Dalembert and Korver. Dalember in *28 MPG* is averaging 1*1ppg, 8.3rpg and 2.22 bpg*, obviously he isnt as moronic as you think :laugh:. I dont know whats wrong with Korver, his percentages are horrible right now. Guess you can gloat over that


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Counter? Your the one who thinks they are a JV team. I am not saying they are world beaters, just saying they play hard and arent as terrible as you make them out to be. Thats my arguement.
> 
> Lol @ making excuses for Dalembert and Korver. Dalember in *28 MPG* is averaging 1*1ppg, 8.3rpg and 2.22 bpg*, obviously he isnt as moronic as you think :laugh:. I dont know whats wrong with Korver, his percentages are horrible right now. Guess you can gloat over that


And all that is due to athletic ability, how exactly does that refute my point that he's a moron if you're so experienced in watching him play? his basketball iq is awful, are you saying it's not because he averages 11 and 8? He's dumb on help defense dumb on spacing on offense and dumb on fundamentals.

Willie Green would be a third man off the bench in any other era of NBA basketball.


----------



## HB

essbee said:


> And all that is due to athletic ability, how exactly does that refute my point that he's a moron if you're so experienced in watching him play? his basketball iq is awful, are you saying it's not because he averages 11 and 8? He's dumb on help defense dumb on spacing on offense and dumb on fundamentals.
> 
> Willie Green would be a third man off the bench in any other era of NBA basketball.


Sigh*. How can someone averaging 2.22bpg be dumb on help defense? Where the heck are those blocks coming from? Do you know how hard it is to score in the NBA? The guy is so dumb, he is putting up 11 points in limited minutes. I already told you why is fundamentals are flawed, go ahead and count that as an excuse, but thats the fact of the matter. 

Did I not agree with you that the Willie Green signing was a mistake? Then again Tony Allen is playing major minutes for the celts, you dont think Green could get minutes on that team


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Sigh*. How can someone averaging 2.22bpg be dumb on help defense? Where the heck are those blocks coming from? Do you know how hard it is to score in the NBA? The guy is so dumb, he is putting up 11 points in limited minutes. I already told you why is fundamentals are flawed, go ahead and count that as an excuse, but thats the fact of the matter.
> 
> Did I not agree with you that the Willie Green signing was a mistake? Then again Tony Allen is playing major minutes for the celts, you dont think Green could get minutes on that team



because he's still late on a lot of plays lol? If you've watched him are you saying you haven't seen him make those mistakes still that he made coming into the league? Diop gets blocks too you know what? he also has horrible footwork and is slow a lot of times on help due to low basketball iq. I didn't know blocks were proof that someone was a smart player.

I'm also confused on how you don't disagree with me on so many points but don't understand me calling them a JV roster.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

HB said:


> Sigh*. How can someone averaging 2.22bpg be dumb on help defense? Where the heck are those blocks coming from? Do you know how hard it is to score in the NBA? The guy is so dumb, he is putting up 11 points in limited minutes. I already told you why is fundamentals are flawed, go ahead and count that as an excuse, but thats the fact of the matter.
> 
> Did I not agree with you that the Willie Green signing was a mistake? Then again Tony Allen is playing major minutes for the celts, you dont think Green could get minutes on that team


Man, for your own good, and for the sake of wasted time, just give it up. This argument will never have a resolution, because you're arguing with somebody that will never give any ground on any point anybody else makes.


----------



## essbee

unluckyseventeen said:


> Man, for your own good, and for the sake of wasted time, just give it up. This argument will never have a resolution, because you're arguing with somebody that will never give any ground on any point anybody else makes.



17 is just mad that when he said Kirilenko wasn't rebounding because of the presence of Boozer I showed him that in the games Boozer missed last year AK's numbers didn't change. You'll have to forgive his homer-based sassiness.


----------



## Adam

unluckyseventeen said:


> Man, for your own good, and for the sake of wasted time, just give it up. This argument will never have a resolution, because you're arguing with somebody that will never give any ground on any point anybody else makes.


That's twice now that you've butted into an argument that didn't concern you just to take a shot at essbee. These forums are here for discussion and sometimes clarity can only come from arguing it out. Just let them go at it. I rather see an argument in a thread about basketball than a thread about a youtube video of a cat wearing a lime hat or John Amechie.


----------



## essbee

adam said:


> That's twice now that you've butted into an argument that didn't concern you just to take a shot at essbee. These forums are here for discussion and sometimes clarity can only come from arguing it out. Just let them go at it. I rather see an argument in a thread about basketball than a thread about a youtube video of a cat wearing a lime hat or John Amechie.



He's my puppy. He can't help himself. Wait till I teach him to fetch.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

adam said:


> That's twice now that you've butted into an argument that didn't concern you just to take a shot at essbee. These forums are here for discussion and sometimes clarity can only come from arguing it out. Just let them go at it. I rather see an argument in a thread about basketball than a thread about a youtube video of a cat wearing a lime hat or John Amechie.


The only problem I have with essbee is that his first instinct is to insult somebody or try to make them look dumb instead of making a reasonable argument. I didn't butt in. I said this argument isn't getting anywhere because one is arguing and taking/giving points evenly, and the other is dropping insults and not even listening to what his counterpart is saying.

I see plenty of other threads with intellectual debate going on. If this argument is your idea of quality then... wow. Most of this thread has hardly been basketball arguments and it's only continuing because one guy continues to insult people and make one-sided, ludicrious points.


----------



## essbee

17 is psychic so he can see all that without reading my posts. He's also brilliantly explaining how the ignore feature works by talking about how frustrated he is by the posts he can no longer read. Logic isn't 17's strength.

Forgive me and my ludicrious points.


----------



## Sliccat

HB said:


> Dalembert started playing ball late, he will never truly _get it_. But he is a solid rebounder and shot blocker. As long as he is not out there dominating the ball, he is a positive.


That's not an excuse. Hakeem started late too.


----------



## HB

^Oh ok. Lets compare Dalembert to arguably the greatest center of all time. How many players that started playing basketball late have gone ahead to have HOF type careers


----------



## Sliccat

> Green is expendable huh? So he's not STARTING? He isn't overpaid and another example of King's horrible talent recognition? Those were the names off the top of my head. But since we're just making unfounded claims as we go along:


Francisco Elson starts too.



> Do you disagree that Kyle Korver is a horrible rebounder and *lacks mental toughness* and is largely a one dimensional player?


Tremendously. Korver is a very tough-minded individual. He works and hustles relentlessly. One dimensional, yes, but so is Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Sliccat

HB said:


> ^Oh ok. Lets compare Dalembert to arguably the greatest center of all time. How many players that started playing basketball late have gone ahead to have HOF type careers


Or we could sarcastically respond to each other's posts and ignore their points. Whichever you'd prefer.


----------



## HB

Sliccat said:


> Or we could sarcastically respond to each other's posts and ignore their points. Whichever you'd prefer.


Point being, why arent there so many players following that pattern. Hakeem is the only true successful player that started of late, at least to me he is.


----------



## Sliccat

> And all that is due to athletic ability, how exactly does that refute my point that he's a moron if you're so experienced in watching him play? his basketball iq is awful, are you saying it's not because he averages 11 and 8? He's dumb on help defense dumb on spacing on offense and dumb on fundamentals.


There are plenty of athletic big men in the league who can't get those averages (steven hunter). The guy has a feel for how to play the game. Does he have flaws? Yes. Is all of his success due to athleticism? No.



> How can someone averaging 2.22bpg be dumb on help defense?


Because he goes for blocks too much. He gets alot of silly fouls, even still, that he should have outgrown a couple years ago.


----------



## Sliccat

HB said:


> Point being, why arent there so many players following that pattern. Hakeem is the only true successful player that started of late, at least to me he is.


Dikembe Mutombo.

I'm not saying its easy, but after so many years in the league, you should start to understand when to go for blocks and when to just play defense. These aren't extraordinary things if you want it bad enough. Dalembert doesn't.


----------



## essbee

Sliccat said:


> Francisco Elson starts too.


 Does that mean willie green is a good shooting guard? I don't quite get the relevance to the thread.




> Tremendously. Korver is a very tough-minded individual. He works and hustles relentlessly. One dimensional, yes, but so is Bruce Bowen.


He doesn't hustle for rebounds from what I've seen, and mentally he doesn't seem to do the things necessary to break through slumps. IF he's not shooting well he's not doing anything for your team. AS much of a scum bag as Bowen is, if he gets beat off the dribble (which he does quite a bit the last few years) he'll play you the same way on defense the next trip down the court.



Why isn't anybody arguing about Reggie Evans who should never start for an NBA team?


----------



## HB

Korver is actually a decent defender BTW


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Korver is actually a decent defender BTW


He's average.

Thoughts on Reggie Evans?


----------



## HB

Dont really care too much about Evans. People have always said he is a good rebounder and use his PER 40 or whatever it is to argue for him. I guess he is the one dimensional player after all


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Dont really care too much about Evans. People have always said he is a good rebounder and use his PER 40 or whatever it is to argue for him. I guess he is the one dimensional player after all


It's fine you don't care much, but we're discussing the starting lineup and you're claiming to have watched the team more heavily than I have. I'm saying he's terrible and if you disagree I'd like to know why. I watched him quite a bit in Seattle and the Sonics desperately needed him to do ANYTHING to provide front court ability for their team. He was so bad sometimes he looked like he had just gotten out of bed. Slow mentally and as far as I can tell will never develop offense. For the 76ers a lot of times it looks like he goes out of the way not to get the ball unless it's on a rebound. 

Is that an unfair criticism of him?


----------



## HB

Well what other option do they have at the PF spot? Randolph, Smith? I do think Smith will eventually get the starting spot over him, but why rush a rookie into that position especially when they arent going to be competing for a playoff spot. Does that answer your question?

At least for now Evans provides rebounding to the team


----------



## essbee

HB said:


> Well what other option do they have at the PF spot? Randolph, Smith? I do think Smith will eventually get the starting spot over him, but why rush a rookie into that position especially when they arent going to be competing for a playoff spot. Does that answer your question?
> 
> At least for now Evans provides rebounding to the team


if they don't have any other options then that's my explanation, in part, of why the team is terrible. Reggie Evans shouldn't start, if he was a starter type player he'd have started in Seattle, it's not like they had other options either, believe me. I hope that clears up all the confusion.


----------



## Sliccat

> Does that mean willie green is a good shooting guard? I don't quite get the relevance to the thread.


Wake up. You're saying philly is bad because he is one of their starters. The argument is irrelevent because they have better players coming off the bench.

btw, your "era" argument is ridiculous. It has nothing to do with the era, everything to do with the team. Green is a poor man's flip murray, who is the 3rd guard for detroit.



> He doesn't hustle for rebounds from what I've seen, and mentally he doesn't seem to do the things necessary to break through slumps. IF he's not shooting well he's not doing anything for your team. AS much of a scum bag as Bowen is, if he gets beat off the dribble (which he does quite a bit the last few years) he'll play you the same way on defense the next trip down the court.


So Korver doesn't jack up enough shots? He shoots at about the same pace throughout the game.



> if they don't have any other options then that's my explanation, in part, of why the team is terrible. Reggie Evans shouldn't start, if he was a starter type player he'd have started in Seattle, it's not like they had other options either, believe me. I hope that clears up all the confusion.


Your missing the point. Philly isn't, on paper, a good team at all. However, they are a team that plays completely above their level of skill. They've had a very hard schedule so far, which hides the fact that, with the way they play, they are not a bad team, but a mediocre one. For all the different directions this thread has taken, that is the basic argument.


----------



## essbee

Sliccat said:


> Wake up. You're saying philly is bad because he is one of their starters. The argument is irrelevent because they have better players coming off the bench.


Actually no. I'm saying philly is bad because of the combination of ALL their starters. I'm listing them one at a time because he was complaining that I didn't watch the team. Have you just not been reading the thread or something?



> btw, your "era" argument is ridiculous. It has nothing to do with the era, everything to do with the team. Green is a poor man's flip murray, who is the 3rd guard for detroit.


He wouldn't break 10 pts per game in an era where hand checking was allowed.





> So Korver doesn't jack up enough shots? He shoots at about the same pace throughout the game.


Korver doesn't vary his shots enough if the outside shots aren't working because he hasn't worked hard on the other facets of his game. Like I said he's just as aggravating for me to watch as Peja. If you disagree that he doesn't work hard on getting rebounds despite being 6-7 I'm willing to listen. 3 rpg or whatever he was getting when he was playing 30 minutes a game is just awful. AWFUL.




> Your missing the point. Philly isn't, on paper, a good team at all. However, they are a team that plays completely above their level of skill. They've had a very hard schedule so far, which hides the fact that, with the way they play, they are not a bad team, but a mediocre one. For all the different directions this thread has taken, that is the basic argument.


And While I disagree and think they're really bad, I give Cheeks all the credit in the world for what he's coaxed out of yet another horrible B. King experiment.


----------



## stojakovic

know what! igoudala should start watching some da pip videos and reading about him. meanwhile he needs to pray to/beg God to get a new next jordan to play with.

unbearable times for a team who has been great for the most of the league history.


----------



## TiMVP2

Wait so i just listen to 2pac because he makes me feel gangsta?! man wtf..... i listen to it because dang i dont know, i like the way it sounds, you act like i only play songs like " i dont give a **** " or " hit em up " all day, you're on crack. 


btw Elson is good, remember that sliccat.


----------



## budselig

does anyone know why willie green, who is bad at basketball, still starts?


----------



## BEEZ

Cheeks is an idiot


----------



## BEEZ

croco said:


> Good or mediocre teams usually don't fall behind by more than 20 points at home.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271120006

Guess that nixes that theory


----------



## croco

BEEZ said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271120006
> 
> Guess that nixes that theory


Yeah, I'm eating crow already :frenchy:

Oh and is it eating my crow or only eating crow ?


----------

